# Sebaceous adenitis



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a havanese with sebaceous adenitis? I have been trying to find a shampoo for Django, his condition makes his skin very sensitive and I have not had much luck. Any input on shampoos or skin treatments would be appreciated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe this might be helpful http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

What I know is that foaming agents (Sodium lauryl sulphate, sodiuma laureth sulphate) are stripping natural oils from the skin. Since SA is problem with sebacious glands inside the skin, that particular ingredients have even worse impact od dogs that are SA sufferers because they have even less of those oils. Those sulphates are detergents, very harsh ones and with dog that has sensitive skin you have to be extra careful. On advice is to read ingredients. The other is to look fore shampo that is made form high quality saponifies cold pressed natural oils like olive (castille soap), jojoba, coconut... Natural vegetable glycerin is also a good ingredient as well as aloe vera, panthenol... You have a lot of good natural shampoos and conditioners in US. I love that Olive dog shop (web shop) because they sell good stuff and shipping fees are acceptableeven forme in Europe. Third advice is to go for medicated stuff. Virbac has fantastic medicated shampoos,conditioners and other stuff for all kinds of skin conditions. I can do a little research for you tomorrow and post results! 
I have read that it is very important to oil skin before the bath and let that oil sit there for some time and than wash it with mild stuff. That's how oils are put into the skin that doesn't produce it. Some akita people use mineral or baby oil, but I doesnt like that idea. I would choose good plant oil


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you checked with Janet of Janizona? She has a lot of info on SA. Here is a link to her page, for starters:

http://janizona.homestead.com/SA.html


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I have heard of the baby oil remedy where you soak your dog in baby oil for a certain amount of time and then wash him but I know that would not fly with my dog (or me for that matter) The vet did give me virbac oil treatments for once a week but I am so scared to put anything new on him. She had also give me a specific ear drop for his ears and he had a horrible allergic reaction to it, it was awful. There was something in the oil that caused the inside of his ears to turn the color of a tomato and blister. It was terrible. No I am so gun shy with new products I just don't know what to use. Thank you for the shampoo ideas, i am going to research those tonight and see what might be an option.

The worst part about this condition is that he has patches of bald skin now here and there where hair use to be.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I have found that akita link. A lot of good info

http://www.akita-friends.com/special/satreat.htm


----------



## Taylor1216 (Jun 11, 2017)

Little Buddy, What shampoo did you decide upon?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Taylor1216 said:


> Little Buddy, What shampoo did you decide upon?


Django passed away quite a long time ago now. I'm not sure his mom visits the forum anymore. (that post was more than 5 years ago)


----------



## Taylor1216 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

